# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  inducirani porod zbog gestacijskog dijabetesa

## nine

Jeli netko prošao to? 
Svi savjeti, informacije, sve je dobro došlo. Makar iz treće ruke  :Smile:

----------


## nine

našla sam nešto jako malo na forumu, molila bi da mi netko savjetuje što da odlučim. do cca 7mj trudnoće je sve bilo u granicama normale, onda bebi je u mjesec dana nastalo odstupanje od 2tj u veličini trbuha, sljedeći 20tak dana iako sam ja na gestacijskoj dijeti to odstupanje je sad gotovo 3tj. znaći bebica je po svemu 36+2, osim po opsegu tbuha koji je 38+6.
nije nešto užasno velika, cca 3200g, ali očito je da dijabetes ima posljedice na njen razvoj.

ja se stvarno držim dijete, gubim 1kg/tj, cca, beba je narasla normalno u dužinu, dobila u 3tj cca 750g.

preporučeno mi je prokidanje vodenjaka ulaskom u 39ti tjedan da induciramo porod ako ne rodim ranije, s tim se slažem, al užasavam se dripa, gela i ostalih intervencija.

otvorena sam 2cm, mogu ja i sama potaknuti porod.... jer mi se sad čini da je bebica premirna zadnji tjedan, i počinjem se bojati. 
ima netko na forumu sa sličnim iskustvom? bar kako izgleda prokidanje vodenjaka? jeli bolno? 

s prvom bebom mi je sam puknuo s 36tj i trudovi su krenuli 3 sata poslije, rodila sam jako brzo poslije, cca 5h.

----------


## superx

Ja sam imala graničo šečer u prvoj trudnoći i nisam išla na nikakve indukcije.
Rodila sam točno na tremin.
Isto sam bila na dijeti i gubila kilograme zadnja dva mjeseca. Nitko indukciju nije spominjao, a bebica se vjerovarno umirila jer nema više toliko mjesta za micanje, već je velika.
moj mali je na kraju bio 4270g i 55 cm.
Sve je bilo super. Njemu su isto vadili krv nakon poroda da vide kakav mu je šečer,ali sve je 5.

----------


## leonisa

samnom su cekali 40+2. rodila taman prije zakazanog CR.
s tim da nije bilo govora o indukciji jer sam bila zatvorena, prvi je bio carski i ono najvaznije, ja nisam dala da me se prokida, gelira, dripa...bilo je govora o ponovljenom CR.
al kazem, znam da se inducira s 38, mi smo cekali malo duze.

----------


## Beti3

Vodenjak nema živčanih vlakana i apsolutno je bezbolno prokidanje i nemaš nikakav osjet, ni dodira po samim membranama. Kako si dva prsta otvorena, lako će doći do vodenjaka. I probiti ga. 

Idducirani porod ti je isto kao i onaj koji počne prirodno. Jednako boli, jedino može biti brži.

Prošla sam inducirani porod, tako da ti je ovo iz prve ruke. Boli jedino ako te idu rukom "raširiti", tj. šire ušće maternice. To je bolno i jako neugodno, ali možeš im reći da to ne želiš. Prije nego netko "zavuče" ruku. Jer kad počnu, neće prestati, bar takvo je moje iskustvo. Meni su to napravili bez najave i rekla sam im što mislim o takvom ponašanju, ne mareći što je to bio profesor. 

Od početka do kraja taj je porod trajao 6 sati, tako da to nije ništa problematično. Želim ti sve najbolje.

----------


## Kejt

Beti, ajde ovo nadmasi, indukcija, a rodila sat i pol vremena nakon prokidanja vodenjaka, bez dripa  :Wink: 
Isto, indukcija zbog GD i par drugih dijagnoza.

----------


## bucka

imala gd i nitko nije spominjao inducirani

----------


## Rivendell

> Vodenjak nema živčanih vlakana i apsolutno je bezbolno prokidanje i nemaš nikakav osjet, ni dodira po samim membranama. Kako si dva prsta otvorena, lako će doći do vodenjaka. I probiti ga.


Samo po sebi ne boli, ali mene je jako bolio kad ti nakon busenja stiscu trbuh da ti izadje voda... Uzas...

----------


## Mojca

Frendica je imala gestacijski, dogovoren CR na termin, ali ne zbog gestacijskog već zato jer je beba bila na zadak. Dan ranije, beba se okrenula, došli su na dogovoreni CR s laganim trudovima, dodali malo gela i dripa i rodila je za čas. Sad ispada da zagovaram intervencije,  inače ih se grozim, ali njoj je zbilja bilo jednostavno i lako.

----------


## nine

najgore od svega što ako ne rodim ranije indukciju mi predlažu na datum mog rođendana..... to mi ometa racionalno razmišljanje.... jer me privlači osim te činjenice i ona druga: da svršim više s tom dijetom, mirovanjem, bolovima, strahovima...
 jedva sam rodila bebu glavice 32cm, popucala, šivana, mjesecima nisam sjela na stolicu bez onog kola, beba niti 3kg.... a sad bi me na termin očekivalo čudo od cca 4300g  :Shock:  

btw. index amnio tek. mi je 12, valjda je to ok....nisam ni pitala

----------


## sunce moje malo

kod GD što se duže čeka beba je veća, a i posteljica brže stari. to je ono što ja znam.
ja sam rodila na 40+2, beban je bio 4520g.
u 38 tjednu su ga procijenili na 3800g
predložena je indukcija, na kraju su se odlučili na CR

----------


## leonisa

Ako se secer drzi pod kontrolom, beba nece biti velika. Moja je s 40+2 bila 3,5kg.
Prva je bila 3,300.

----------


## mikka

meni bi mozda dijagnosticirali gd da sam se kontrolirala u ustanovi, ovako sam odbila ogtt kad mi je ginekologica predlozila. rodila bebu od 4200 sa 42+1. na uzv je isto bilo da neke mjere ne odgovaraju ali ja se jednostavno ne pouzdam u te procjene. na indukciju ne bi pristala.

----------


## Mojca

I ja sam odbila ogtt, radila sam sama doma nekoliko puta profil, u dogovoru s ginekologicom koja mi je pratila trudnoću. 
Šećer je bio povišen samo jednom i to od stresa nakon što mi je jedan doktor na sv. Duhu predložio hospitalizaciju i indukciju u 39+0 zbog samo njemu znanih razloga. Ne pojavljujem se na hospitalizaciji i odlazim u Feldbach, tamo me puštaju na miru do 40+5, kad kažu da moramo nešto napraviti. Nakon neuspješne indukcije tabletama prostaglandina vaginalno, zbog puknutog vodenjaka u kombinaciji sa streptokokom u 41+0 napravljen je CR, beba 4630 grama, odmah su joj vadili šećer, bio je 3.

----------


## IvanaR

> btw. index amnio tek. mi je 12, valjda je to ok....nisam ni pitala


Što se toga tiče, ne brini, 12 je onako školski u sred srede.

----------


## leonisa

i ja sam odbila ogtt u drugij trudnoci, odnosno moj ogtt je vec bio malo povisen prije nego sam ostala trudna, doma sam u dogovoru s ginekologom radila profile koji su bili uredni. na kraju me dr. sa sv. duha poslao na ogtt u 40.tt gdje su se ovi krizali sta jos radim na nogama sto je rezultiralo povisenim tlakom. ogtt u tom tjednu naravno da nije bio ok.
no cijelu trudnocu su kontrolirali uzvom sve sto se kontrolira, sve je bilo ok.
poklekla sam pritisku i pristala na carski s 40+2 no pametnica se pozurila pa sam rodila sat vremena prije dogovorenog carskog.

----------


## sunce moje malo

ja sam ga držala pod kontrolom (nije prelazio 5,5) a beba je svejedno rasla.

----------


## Pikana

Ja sam imala gestacijski dijabetes i išla sam na inducirani zbog mutne plodne vode rodila 40+3, beba je bila 3.500

----------


## nine

ja nisam ništa odbijala, nego jednostavno u ovoj prizvizdini nisam došla na vrijeme na testiranje, a i nisu uzeli u obzir da u obitelji imam dijabetes i poslali me ranije na testiranje.... sad mi je dok. pogledala trudničku od male i ona sumnja da je i tada bio dijabetes u pitanju i zbog toga porod u 36tj bebe od 2950g...poprilično za nedonošće...

sumnjam da postoji pogreška UZV jer su mi ga radila 2 različita dok u dva navrata i vjerujem u to, što se i vidi po mom trbuhu koji je u 34tj bio 37cm...ogroman je.... nisko i pritisak mi je prevelik...

dok nisam bila na dijeti povračala sam iza svakog obroka (tako i prvu trudnoću), cijeli dan mučnine, ležanje, užas...sad mi je bolje... a i GUk profil uz djetu u bolnici (gladovanje) mi je od cca 5.5-7.3

prošlu trudnoću sam imala koma nalaze jetre, neke masnoće, sad mi je opet na UZV jetra masnija, ne znam napamet nalaze.... meni jednostavno organizam ove trudnoće po pitanju jetre i gušteraće ne podnosi....

e da, i navodno se otvaram zbog dijabetesa, tako da ne vjerujem da bi dogurala do 40og tj..... ne znam ni sama više

----------


## nine

> Beti, ajde ovo nadmasi, indukcija, a rodila sat i pol vremena nakon prokidanja vodenjaka, bez dripa 
> Isto, indukcija zbog GD i par drugih dijagnoza.


pokušat ću ja nadmašit  :Smile: 

nego jesi nakon probijanja vodenjaka mogla na loptu recimo, kretat se, itd, ili mi opet ne gine konstantno vezivanje na CTG??

(ne prestanem li mislit o ovom do sljedeće kontrole u četvrtak rodit cu od brige)

----------


## kli_kli

> meni bi mozda dijagnosticirali gd da sam se kontrolirala u ustanovi, ovako sam odbila ogtt kad mi je ginekologica predlozila. rodila bebu od 4200 sa 42+1. na uzv je isto bilo da neke mjere ne odgovaraju ali ja se jednostavno ne pouzdam u te procjene. na indukciju ne bi pristala.


Izvini mikka, ali posto te znam :D, moram da malo korigujem.
Tvoje bebe jesu vile velike (1. i 3.) i moguce je da bi ginekolozi posumnjali na gd na osnovu velicine bebe na uzv, ALI sigurno ne bi dijagnositkovali bez da se ogtt pokaze losim. (tvoj bi verovatno bio sasvim u redu  :Smile: )
Neke bebe su vece iz genetskih razloga, ali neke se zbuckaju i zbog poremecaja u metabolizmu glukoze.
Tvoje su ocigledno ovaj prvi slucaj  :Smile: 

Kad sam rodila  Lunu, bile smo u porodilistu nakon porodjaja. Videla sam bebu cija je mama ZAISTA imala neku vrstu dijabetesa u trudnoci. Tuzno, zaista. Beba je rodjena s 37 nedelja, imao je 
4050g. Presladak decak, ali potpuno hipoton i s losim uzv-om mozga. Nista preterano strasno, ali to je posledica nedovoljno tretiranog gestacijskog dijabetesa u trudnoci.
Mama je imala i previse plodove vode, cak su joj radili i zahvate da izvade vodu u toku trudnoce, bila je hospitalizovana 3 meseca pre nego je rodila.

Nije za zezati se. Ne kazem da nema puno "duvanja na hladno", ali eto, ima i ozbiljnijih slucajeva.

Ja sam drugi put rodila bebu od 4050g, tad sam radila ogtt (imam autoimunu bolest) i nalaz je bio savrsen. Treci put isto, samo beba nije bila preko 4kg (3700).

----------


## kli_kli

> pokušat ću ja nadmašit 
> 
> nego jesi nakon probijanja vodenjaka mogla na loptu recimo, kretat se, itd, ili mi opet ne gine konstantno vezivanje na CTG??
> 
> (ne prestanem li mislit o ovom do sljedeće kontrole u četvrtak rodit cu od brige)


Pazi ja sam drugi put imala indukciju (41+3), rodila sam skoro pa bezbolno i SKORO PA NA NOGAMA. CTG mi nisu ni stavili.
 Treci put bezbolno (i na nogama) :Smile: )

----------


## mikka

da, ja nisam nikad isla na ogtt, iskreno nemam pojma kako bi moje tijelo reagiralo na taj test. inace sam veliki izjelica slatkog  :Grin: 

zato ni ne volim da savjetujem, nego kazem sta bi ja napravila u konkretnoj situaciji. inace nije me iznenadila velicina beba, sestra i ja smo na porodu bile skoro 5-kilasice, a i u obitelji kruze velike bebe. mene iznenadilo sto mi je srednja bila 3300, nisam ocekivala tako malu bebu  :lool:

----------


## leonisa

da, previse pl. vode je jedan od indikatora. kao i prohodnost kroz pupcanu.
mi smo sve to kontrolirali i bilo je ok. zato i nisam pristala na hospitalizaciju i okoncavanje trudnoce u 38.tt.

----------


## Beti3

> .. a sad bi me na termin očekivalo čudo od cca 4300g


Nije ti to čudo. Isto je malena bebica, istog promjera glavice, a ta kila je u debeljuškastim nožicama i ručicama i guzi. Isto je roditi bebu od 4200 i 3000g. Jednako teško ili lako, kako već gledaš na to. Probala sam i jedno i drugo.  :Smile: 
Problem može biti jedino bebici ako mu je šećer prenizak.

A što se tiče da li ćeš biti prikopčana na CTG, opet ovisi o bebi i njenom stanju. Dobro je dok su pojasevi izvana...
Bit je svega da ti i beba zdravi izađete iz trudnoće. Sigurno liječnici brinu o vama oboma i naći će pravi moment kada i kako dovršiti porod, jer moraš biti svjesna da bi bez njih moglo biti problema.

Zato se opusti koliko možeš, bit će to sve OK. Sigurna sam.

----------


## nine

> Nije ti to čudo. Isto je malena bebica, istog promjera glavice, a ta kila je u debeljuškastim nožicama i ručicama i guzi. Isto je roditi bebu od 4200 i 3000g. Jednako teško ili lako, kako već gledaš na to. Probala sam i jedno i drugo. 
> Problem može biti jedino bebici ako mu je šećer prenizak.
> 
> A što se tiče da li ćeš biti prikopčana na CTG, opet ovisi o bebi i njenom stanju. Dobro je dok su pojasevi izvana...
> Bit je svega da ti i beba zdravi izađete iz trudnoće. Sigurno liječnici brinu o vama oboma i naći će pravi moment kada i kako dovršiti porod, jer moraš biti svjesna da bi bez njih moglo biti problema.
> 
> Zato se opusti koliko možeš, bit će to sve OK. Sigurna sam.


ja sam navikla da me u Splitu nisu pitali ništa, čak ni šta su trebali, tako da me muči rečenica sada tu:ako želite inducirati ćemo porod, jer ja ne znam šta želim i imam jako lošu gin. tu koju nemam što pitat, a da zovem ex. gin. u Split ni on mi neće moći suvislo odgovoriti na tel. bez pregleda, tako da nemam drugo mišljenje osim vlastitog... 

u četvrtak ću se dogovorit s dr. definitivno  :Cekam:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

nine, OT ali ja ti nisam još donesla DVD  :Sad:   javim ti se u srijedu svakako.

----------


## rehab

> a sad bi me na termin očekivalo čudo od cca 4300g


Kad bi ti ja napisala mjere moje bebe, pala bi sa stolice. A porod, ništa strašno ! Tako, nemoj brinuti oko toga.

----------


## Kejt

> pokušat ću ja nadmašit 
> 
> nego jesi nakon probijanja vodenjaka mogla na loptu recimo, kretat se, itd, ili mi opet ne gine konstantno vezivanje na CTG??
> 
> (ne prestanem li mislit o ovom do sljedeće kontrole u četvrtak rodit cu od brige)


samo ti mene draga nadmaši, držim fige
mogla sam se kretati i skinuti CTG, i upućivali su me na to
meni je odgovaralo baš ležanje i slušanje CTGa, shvatili su 'igru' i bodrili me kako je meni trebalo i ne da se opisati koliko je zbog toga sve išlo lijepo, lako i brzo  :Zaljubljen: 

ne igraj se s GD. ako nemaš dr. kojem vjeruješ, probaj otići nekom drugom, makar samo na konzultacije, ne zaključuj tu s nama. 
sretno

----------


## leonisa

ja bi, ko kejt, konzultirala ginekologa koji je "strucnjak" za GD i u kojeg imam povjerenje.

----------


## nine

kod mene još uvijek ništa, svaki tjedan cca još 1cm otvorena, cca 3-4cm, danas šečer s 3 x u urinu  :Sad:  .... tek u srijedu možemo razgovarati o indukciji.... još mi i sluz izlazi polako (od sluznog čepa), al malac ne mrda..... 
i ne znam što mi uopće sada i znaći ta indukcija 7 dana prije termina ...

----------


## martinaP

*nine,* kolika je na kraju bila bebica?

----------


## nine

> *nine,* kolika je na kraju bila bebica?


da, na kraju se rodio dan prije dogovora za indukciju 4150g, 38+5dana, i moram reći da sam mislila da cu umrijet u zadnja 3 truda prije izgona i sam izgon .... nisam vikala nego urlala.... koja razlika 2850g i 4150g uffffffffffff

----------


## Zara1

> Samo po sebi ne boli, ali mene je jako bolio kad ti nakon busenja stiscu trbuh da ti izadje voda... Uzas...


meni su na oba poroda prokinuli vodenjak i nisam ništa osjetila, a trbuh mi nitko nije ni taknuo

----------


## tikica_69

Da li netko zna zašto se toliko u nekim bolnicama forsira induciran porod u 38. ili 39. tjednu zbog gest. dijabetesa? Što on može toliko ukomplicirati da je to skoro pa postalo neko pravilo za indukciju?

----------


## ježić

Mislim da ovisi o bolnici i liječniku.   Moja frendica nedavno rodila na 41+2, dva dana prije dogovorenog induciranog.

----------


## martinaP

> Da li netko zna zašto se toliko u nekim bolnicama forsira induciran porod u 38. ili 39. tjednu zbog gest. dijabetesa? Što on može toliko ukomplicirati da je to skoro pa postalo neko pravilo za indukciju?


Koliko ja znam, barem kod nas, to forsiraju samo ako je beba prevelika, ako procjena ide prema 4000g. Znam i za neke slučajeve gdje je induciran porod sa 38 tt kod GD kad je došlo do zastoja u rastu bebe, jer posteljica više nije radila kako treba.

----------


## ježić

Ova bebica za koju sam ja pisala je bila skoro 3800 i 53 cm.

----------


## tikica_69

Ne znam.... svaka dva tjedna sam u Vinogradskoj na 24-satnoj hospitalizaciji zbog mjerenja GUK profila i koliko vidim po ženama i ono što čujem u jutarnjoj viziti, čim vide dijagnozu gest. dijabetes, odmah ti kažu da će te hospitalizirati u 39. tjednu i inducirati. Ja sam u ponedjeljak u 34. tjednu, 17.12. idem opet gore (to će biti 36. tjedan) i baš me zanima što će mi reći. Nit imam šećer (srednja vrijednost uvjek 4.7 - 5.0), nit sam dobila neke kile (8+), a beba je sa 32+4 teška 2000g što je školski u stvari ali zbog preeklampsije u prvoj trudnoći, bebe od 4kg u drugoj i kako je ova trudnoća počela kao blizanačka, odmah mi skeljili dijagnozu gest. dijabetesa, po sistemu "pušemo na hladno". Nekako mi se neće na drip za bezveze  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ivon

ja sam 40+1, prije 8 dana beba mi je imala 3800, i imala sam više plodne vode, nitko mi nije spomenuo indukciju niti cr, niti ništa što se tiče poroda, jučer mi je bio termin, i doktor koji me primio u bolnici mi je rekao dal sam ja sigurna da  trebam rodit danas, na šta sam mu pokazala trudničku knjižicu od svoga doktora koji je stvarno doktor za kojeg nikada nisam čula da se netko žali zbog pogrešno napravljenih stvari i onda je rekao dobro, rekao mi je da sam potpuno zatvorena tj uloživost mi je za jagodicu prsta (tako je on naveo na nalazu), i napisao mi je da se javim ponovno sutra kad cu biti 40+2, nitko u bolnici ne mari za tim kad kažem da imam gestrakcijski dijabetis, i prije 7 dana sam doslovce oči iskopala doktorici koja me isto tako zaprimila u bolnici da mi provjeri na uzv težinu djeteta, i jedva je to učinila. A jučer doktoru nije bilo ni na kraj pameti da mi radi uzv i vidi veličinu djeteta. Jedva čekam da više rodim pa makar i na cr, ako mi nije suđeno da bude drugačije, jer ovakav način rada doktora postoji samo u našoj zemlji. Isfrustirana sam njihovim načinom rada, i ako vidim da pomaka nema razmišljam da se vratim svom doktoru koji ce mi sigurno sve objasniti. 
Samo želim što prije roditi, da znam da je moja beba zdrava

----------


## Tiziana

Ja sam prvi put rodila nakon 36-osatne indukcije, nije bio dijabetis nego prnesena trudnoca na 41+6, rodila bebu od 4,5 kg i radje bi bila trudna jos daljnih 9 mjeseci nego opet isla na indukciju. Hopitalizirana sam potpuno zatvorena, nigdje ni naznaka da bi mogao poceti porod. Dugo sam se oporavljala od tog iskustva, kako fizicki tako i u glavi. Rezana grozno zaraslo jos gore.
Drugu bebicu sam rodila prirodno, u vodi, razlika ogromna, oporavila se u par dana a sav sto sam popucla nije smetao ni desetinu onoga sto je smetao od epiz. Druga je bila reska 4 kg a glava im je bila vrlo slicna, razlika 5 milimetara

----------


## gizolito

podižem..
u kojim bolnicama se ne forsira indukcija kod gestacijskog dijabetesa?
meni je naime šećer bio u normalnim okvirima prema laboratoriju u who no međutim za bolnice su to visoke vrijednosti i tretiraju se dakle kao dijabetes.
beba je u 32tt bila cca 1900g, količina plodne vode uredna, ja do danas sam dobila oko 12kg (36tt)
ja ne bih bila inducirana u 39tt ako baš ne moram - to je dakle praksa u vinogradskoj  :drama:

----------


## AndrejaMa

Gestacijski dijabetes obično smatramo ka "sitnicu" zbog koje ne bi trebalo ići na indukciju. Ali nije baš tako. Gestacijski dijabetes ne treba marginalizirati, pa čak ako i mi smatramo da to nije, jer je granični.
Ja sa dva puta bila na induciranom porodu u 39 tjednu zbog gestacijskog, i prvi puta je porod završio dva sata nakon indukcije, drugi put 1:45 min. Daljnji tok poroda je bi prirodan koliko je mogao biti. Dakle, početni drip a dalje svojim tokom. Nisam uopće bila rezana, za sat vremena poslije sjedila i dojila sjedečki u sobi.
Bebe su bile 4.430 i 4.380.

 Dakle, iskustva su različita. 
I dalje mislim da ponekad treba vjerovati lječnicima, ne slijepo i bezuvjetno, ali ipak...oni znaju više od nas...
Gestacijski dijabetes može našteti bebi, zato se čeka trenutak da beba bude dovoljno spremna za porod, a opet da se izbjegne veliki utjecaj dijabetasa na djete.
Svatko od nas treba odvagnuti i raspitati se, biti dosadan, tako da sve informacije sjednu na svoje mjesto i da sami možemo zaključiti i prihvatiti što je najbolje za nas i bebu.

----------


## leonisa

mene su cekali dok nisam presla termin na SD.
ali ja sam s njima o tome razgovarala i molila ih da mi dopuste prirodan porod (prvi je bio CR u 38+6.tt zbog GD i placente praevie, petrova, kad se rodila procjenjena je na 37-38tj.).
na kraju su me "uvjerili" da vise ne mogu cekati i zakazali novi carski. srecom, porodila sam se, prirodno, u isto vrijeme kad sam trebala biti u sali.

----------


## leonisa

sad vidim da sam vec pisala na ovoj temi  :facepalm:

----------


## gizolito

> Gestacijski dijabetes obično smatramo ka "sitnicu" zbog koje ne bi trebalo ići na indukciju. Ali nije baš tako. Gestacijski dijabetes ne treba marginalizirati, pa čak ako i mi smatramo da to nije, jer je granični.


slažem se da ga se ne treba marginalizirati, kao uostalom ni druga stanja koja mogu loše utjecati namamu ili bebu tijekom trrudnoće
ali u mom konkretnom slućaju prema standardima laboratorija u merkuru gdje sam radila ogtt nisam ni blizu graničnim vrijednostima, a prema who također.
ginekolog koji mi je vodio trudnoću mi je baš napomenuo da su u našim bolnicama to jako snizili i da prema njihovim skalama ga ima skoro svaka 2. trudnica
inače nisam baš neki slatkoljubac - šećer sam si uspjela "dići" jeduči hrpu voća, uglavnom lubenica  :Laughing: 
ne jedem fast food godinama, svaki dan konzumiram svježe pripremljenu hranu. od kad sam trudna dođe mi 1. tjedno da popijem šalicu mlijeka s napolitankama.
pošto su svi ostali pokazatelji uredni - nit je beba prevelika, nit mi fali plodne vode, nit sam se udebljala, ne znam zašto bi forsirali tako nešto?

----------


## gizolito

hahahahahahaha
i što ja sad nađem u postu o neinterventnim porodima:

"NOCEBO EFEKT DIJAGNOZE GASTACIJSKOG DIJABETESA
 Ova se dijagnoza postavlja preko testa tolerancije glukoze. To nije bolest, ne postoje simptomi, postoji samo stanje koje je privremeni fiziološki odgovor na trudnoću (neke žene trebaju više glukoze da zadovolje potrebe bebe). U Canadi , Ontario su ga prestali raditi jer se pokazalo da ne postoji razlika u ishodu poroda kod žena kojima je otkriven gastacijski dijabetes (2.8 % ) i onih koje ga nisu imale. Ako se otkrije, tada se daje savjet koji bi se i inače trebao davati svakoj trudnoj ženi, a to je da jede hranu niskog glikemijskog indeksa, a izbjegava hranu visokog glikemijskog indeksa (jednostavni šećeri, gazirana pića, bijeli kruh itd…) i da je fizički aktivna. Gastacijski dijabetes je dijagnoza koja još uvijek traži svoju bolest! Neki liječnici će je braniti pod izlikom da se tretmanom lijekovima može spriječiti mikrosomiju (prevelika beba), ali pitanje je da li je prevelika beba komplikacija ili jednostavno asocijacija gastacijskog dijabetesa. Neki će liječnici reći da je test tolerancije glukoze korisan da otkrije rizik da jednoga dana žena razvije dijabetes koji nije uzrokovan inzulinom (engl. non insulin induced diabetes), ali je li trudnoća najpogodnija prilika da se ženi priopći ta vijest?"
iz knjige M. Odenta
z akojeg naravno mislim da je apsolutni genijalac i upravo čitanje njegove knjige je potvrdilo ono što sam na nekoj razini "znala" o porodu i pojačalo moju vjeru u moje tijelo da ono zna što treba bolje od tima koji svaku rodilju tretira kao da je ista prethodnoj

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/9427-Is...Michelu-Odentu

----------


## LolaMo

A zakaj si onda uopce radila ogtt?
I tko ti je dijagnosticirao gestacijski? Kad u merkuru nisu i tvoj ginić nije..
Btw. ovo da ti se razvio gestacijski jer si jela puno voća je potpuno netočno

----------


## leonisa

gd nema veze s time jesi li ili nisi slatkoljubac vec sa tvojom gusteracom.

----------


## deeeyoo

> podižem..
> u kojim bolnicama se ne forsira indukcija kod gestacijskog dijabetesa?
> meni je naime šećer bio u normalnim okvirima prema laboratoriju u who no međutim za bolnice su to visoke vrijednosti i tretiraju se dakle kao dijabetes.
> beba je u 32tt bila cca 1900g, količina plodne vode uredna, ja do danas sam dobila oko 12kg (36tt)
> ja ne bih bila inducirana *u 39tt* ako baš ne moram - to je dakle praksa u vinogradskoj


Nitko te ne može siliti na to! Ja sam isto imala gd i u Petrovoj su me htjeli hospitalizirati u 38. tt. Ja sam potpisala, da na svoju odgovornost odbijam hospitalizaciju. Rodila sam u Njemačkoj, tamo su mi rekli da na dan termina rano jutro dođem, i da će polako inducirati (prvo koktelom, pa ako to ne upali onda drugim sredstvima). Po meni je zbilja malo prevelika hajka oko svega toga...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## angelina1505

Imala gd, rodila normalno nA SD prošle godine, niko nije nista spominjao da je to indikacija za ista. Dobro da nije bilo ovog topica, ufffff.

----------


## sejla

Meni je u 36tt na redovnom uzv-u (Vinogradska) utvrđen višak plodne vode, pa su me odlučili hospitalizirati, i između ostalih pretraga, ponovili ogtt (koji je na sredini trudnoće bio uredan). Dijagnosticirali mi gestacijski i odlučili inducirati porod na 38+6 (počelo prokidanjem vodenjaka i dripom, ja dan prije bila 4cm otvorena), ali je porod završio carskim zbog bebinog čeonog stava pred sam kraj. Curka je bila sitnička, 2760g i 48cm, njoj i meni šećer nakon poroda ok.

----------


## Ayan

u vinogradskoj mi je rečeno da oni obavezno induciraju porod zbog gd i da se vode prema svjetskim standardima. o paranoji, dizanju panike i induciranju zbog svega i svačega neću opet.
još uvijek nemam pojima koji su im to svjetski standardi i ako porodi u svijetu izgledaju kao u hrvatskoj jao nama. 
možda su mislili na onu kadu koju imaju i ne koriste ju, valjda su to svjetski standardi?

"gle malu kadu,
u kutu sama,
u njoj neće roditi
niti jedna mama."

----------


## gizolito

nitko mi ga nije dijagnosticirao već mi je moj ginić rekao da će mi ga u bolnici dijagnosticirati, no da se on s time ne slaže. to je potvrdila moja prijateljica koja je bila u vinogradskoj na prvom pregledu (i kojoj ginekolog ništa nije spomenuo, niti da ga ima, niti da bi joj u bolnici mogli reči drugačije) i koja ima te vrijednosti malo niže od mene pa su joj rekli da će ju inducirati.
ogtt je inače postala obavezna pretraga u trudnoći i sve se trudnice na to upučuju.
mene je samo zanimala mogućnost da to odbijem - što ću uostalom saznati sutra kad budem bila na pregledu.
malo sam smušena zadnjih dana zbog tog tečaja jer iako sam kužila kako je sustav rigidan, bila sam nabrijana i čvrsta da neću nikome dati da me pokoleba u mojim stavovima i željama vezano uz moj prvi porod. sada kad imam trbuh do zuba i kad slušam plejadu liječnika koji naglašavaju u svakoj drugoj rečenici "laici", počinje me loviti panika vezano uz cijeli plan poroda, a ne samo mogućnost da će me sutra netko zaprepašteno pogledati i reči da će me "po svijetskim standardima" inducirati.

kadica je još uvijek "nevina"

----------


## Danka_

> hahahahahahaha
> i što ja sad nađem u postu o neinterventnim porodima:
> 
> "NOCEBO EFEKT DIJAGNOZE GASTACIJSKOG DIJABETESA
>  Ova se dijagnoza postavlja preko testa tolerancije glukoze. To nije bolest, ne postoje simptomi, postoji samo stanje koje je privremeni fiziološki odgovor na trudnoću (neke žene trebaju više glukoze da zadovolje potrebe bebe). U Canadi , Ontario su ga prestali raditi jer se pokazalo da ne postoji razlika u ishodu poroda kod žena kojima je otkriven gastacijski dijabetes (2.8 % ) i onih koje ga nisu imale. Ako se otkrije, tada se daje savjet koji bi se i inače trebao davati svakoj trudnoj ženi, a to je da jede hranu niskog glikemijskog indeksa, a izbjegava hranu visokog glikemijskog indeksa (jednostavni šećeri, gazirana pića, bijeli kruh itd…) i da je fizički aktivna. Gastacijski dijabetes je dijagnoza koja još uvijek traži svoju bolest! Neki liječnici će je braniti pod izlikom da se tretmanom lijekovima može spriječiti mikrosomiju (prevelika beba), ali pitanje je da li je prevelika beba komplikacija ili jednostavno asocijacija gastacijskog dijabetesa. Neki će liječnici reći da je test tolerancije glukoze korisan da otkrije rizik da jednoga dana žena razvije dijabetes koji nije uzrokovan inzulinom (engl. non insulin induced diabetes), ali je li trudnoća najpogodnija prilika da se ženi priopći ta vijest?"
> iz knjige M. Odenta
> z akojeg naravno mislim da je apsolutni genijalac i upravo čitanje njegove knjige je potvrdilo ono što sam na nekoj razini "znala" o porodu i pojačalo moju vjeru u moje tijelo da ono zna što treba bolje od tima koji svaku rodilju tretira kao da je ista prethodnoj
> 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/9427-Is...Michelu-Odentu


Tko god da je ovo prevodio, loše je preveo.

M. Odent sasvim sigurno nije mislio na mikrosomiju, kao ni "non insulin induced diabetes". 

Postoji inzulin-neovisni dijabetes (NIDDM, non insulin dependent diabetes mellitus), iako se zapravo dijagnoze dijabetesa postavljaju prema etiologiji, a ne prema tome je li potrebna terapije inzulinom izvana.


Većina trudnica koje imaju gestacijski dijabetes nije ovisna o inzulinu, ali određeni broj jest. Uzrok gestacijskom dijabetesu leži u inzulinskoj rezistenciji. Netočno je da se razvije zato što je nekoj bebi potrebno više glukoze. Razvije se zbog toga što majčin organizam ima određeni broj "loših" inzulinskih receptora.
To je genetski uvjetovano - a ovo je sad moja pretpostavka - razvilo se kod određenog broja ljudi evolucijski da omogući lakše premoštavanje perioda gladi. "Lijek" u današnjim uvjetima je prilagodba izvana, dakle zapravo redukcija unosa hrane, naročito UH, (ne mislim na gladovanje). Te spike s većim i manjim GI su nategnute. 

Ne bih ulazila u kliničku praksu. Ipak, slučajevi ekstremno velikih beba o kojima čujemo po medijima najčešće su posljedica nereguliranog gestacijskog dijabetesa.

----------


## LolaMo

Nitko te ne može inducirati ranije ako ti to ne želiš. Oni ce ti samo objasniti zašto to žele, ali ti imas pravo odbiti.
Kakve su ti bile vrijednosti ogtta ako smijem pitati?

----------


## LolaMo

Gizolito 
Nitko te ne može inducirati ranije ako ti to ne želiš. Oni ce ti samo objasniti zašto to žele, ali ti imas pravo odbiti.
Kakve su ti bile vrijednosti ogtta ako smijem pitati?

----------


## saf

Meni se čini da u Vinogradskoj ljube inducirani porod.

----------


## gizolito

> Gizolito 
> Nitko te ne može inducirati ranije ako ti to ne želiš. Oni ce ti samo objasniti zašto to žele, ali ti imas pravo odbiti.
> Kakve su ti bile vrijednosti ogtta ako smijem pitati?


4.9 (natašte) - 8.6 (1h) - 7.3 (2h)

----------


## tua

ovo je cijeli clanak od odenta: http://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/gdmodent.html

a tu imas ref, vrijednosti: http://www.hdgo.hr/Default.aspx?sifraStranica=171

nisam skuzila u kojem si tt, poslije ogtt imaju obicaj raditi profile pa onda imas dg i preporuke za dijetu.

----------


## gizolito

bila danas u bolnici i doktorica mi nije ništa rekla za šećer
vjerojatno krive informacije+predporođajni strah=dizanje frke po forumu :Laughing: 
općenito pregled je bio baš ok i doktorica mi je simpatična

----------

